# Im gonna race with my Hss1332



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey guys, there is a snowblower race in a winter carnival close to here.

I have a 5 hours total time driving a snowblower.

Do you have any suggestion/tips to help me win? 

Already have jet #110 and plan to put my rpm to 3800.

Ill put a lot of fluid into it but what guys do you recommend? Full speed ? 50% speed? 

Thx for the input. 

Video from last year:







Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

heheh … looks like fun


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

impeller kit if they allow that mod

also a tach so you can go as fast as the rpms stay up in fast throttle spec.


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

The class is stock


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Killer race!!!! Better than Shoveling!!


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Which snowblower won last year?


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

There was 9 out of 10 Honda so Honda domination! 

This year they open up 40 spots! 

Heat pump first price! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

Good luck. It looks like fun! Hopefully, the snow won't have much moisture in it. Post some pics when all is said and done.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

manitouu said:


> Do you have any suggestion/tips to help me win?
> 
> Already have jet #110 and plan to put my rpm to 3800.
> 
> ...


That must be a lot of fun! Even just to watch. 

Run your RPM as high as possible/allowed. I don't know anything about your specific machine and its carb, but I guess make sure that 110 gives you the best RPM for your conditions (including altitude). Too-rich, or too-lean, and you'll lose power. If too-rich, you're stuck. If a touch too-lean, adding a bit of choke might help you tweak the mixture richer. 

What speed do you mean, engine speed, or ground speed? Engine speed at 100%, for sure. Ground speed, as fast as the engine, and traction, will manage. 

Full fluids is probably good, the extra weight should add a bit of traction. If you're allowed to add additional weight over the wheels/tracks, that could help with traction as well. 

Spraying the augers, impeller, and chute with your choice of lubricant (silicone, cooking spray, Fluid Film, etc) may help the snow glide through a bit more easily.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

manitouu said:


> The class is stock
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


if it's stock what about the 110 jet?


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

This is a factory parts from honda. 

Rejetting with Honda parts Im still stock in my book 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

manitouu said:


> This is a factory parts from honda.
> 
> Rejetting with Honda parts Im still stock in my book
> 
> ...


Any chance of sneaking maybe a 600cc Honda motorcycle engine onto the machine?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

My winning strategy would be somewhat controversial but highly effective. Take lane number one on the far left. Turn my discharge chute to the far right. Position the chute deflector angle to head level....and let the best man or woman win. Even if you lose the race, you'll definitely "Win The Crowd". :grin:


----------



## TD-Max (Jan 2, 2020)

Watching the vid I would say a pair of poly front skid shoes and keep the auger up a bit but the scraper close to the ground. Fine balance of cleaning the path for the tracks to grip and loading the motor more than necessary. Orange jacket yellow helmet is riding up and not getting traction. Looks like the guy on the left of the screen looks to be cleaning down relatively close.

Try to blow your snow into someone else's path ;-)


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Let the machine do the work, wiggling the handlebar and keeping the forward speed at crawl to moderate at best. Jamming the speed control to full forward is going to do nothing but take away power that can be utilized to blow the snow rather. After watching the video I can see most folks having the forward speed to full forward, the tracks at that point are doing nothing but slipping in a stationary spot.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

use Fluid Film or something similar to keep sticking snow to a minimum . 

windshield wipers on your goggles


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Fluid film, unplug the light if allowed. And steady pace, according to what the machine allows. It also appears that the outside lanes were quicker.


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

Whats the deal with the light?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It would just-slightly reduce the load on the engine. But if it was, say, a 20W light, that's about 0.03 hp. So it would help, but I wouldn't stress about it. Turn off the hand warmers, if it has them.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Every little bit of HP helps!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

go to St Johns to practice.......


----------



## ericr (Nov 1, 2019)

This "Course de souffleuse" looks like a more real-world comparison of machines, as well as being fun. I looked up the translation of "Course de souffleuse" and it came up as "Snowblower stroke" in English.

It wasn't clear who the winner was, but it would be very meaningful to have it include as many machine types as possible. Hopefully they'll do it again in 2020 and also include high-end machines from Ariens, Yamaha, Toro, etc.


----------



## hatesnow (Oct 12, 2019)

Where is the race?

Where can we go to subscribe?

Nevermind, I found the infos:

https://www.facebook.com/events/604085693700795/


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

Little update, Im going to final, 7 hondas and 1 yamaha are qualified so far.

Quals and semis was 100 feets. Final 200 feets.





























Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ericr (Nov 1, 2019)

I’m not sure of all the brands that have a strong dealer presence in that area. But do they ever include other brands as well, such as Ariens, Toro, etc.?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ericr said:


> I’m not sure of all the brands that have a strong dealer presence in that area. But do they ever include other brands as well, such as Ariens, Toro, etc.?


I can see some Cub Cadets in the background in the first picture, so likely some other brands, too. Maybe they didn't qualify?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Very cool! That must be fun to watch, and probably fun to participate in, as well. 

I see a Cub Cadet 3X in the background of one pic. Are there different categories? A wheels machine going up against tracks seems like it would be tough for the wheels to compete. In other videos I've seen, the snow looked extremely dense, and all the machines were having trouble driving into it. Tracks would at least give you more traction. 

Those are quite the streams of snow from the Honda on the left, and the Yamaha!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Those are quite the streams of snow from the Honda on the left, and the Yamaha!


Looks like that Honda is a 1336 hybrid unit. I wonder why it looks like it's so far behind?  I would think it would do well, since the engine powers the impeller/augers and the tracks run off the batteries, being regenerated by the alternator.


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

Ill comeback later with full day resume.

Have to gain back some point with wife and kids for now lol !


Final line up :




















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

As a Yamaha fan its nice to see that little YT624 holding its own amongst the big boys.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

So now that you have some experience what do you think how important the operator is compared to machine? 

Since most in the final are Honda's . and if so what do think are winning strategies?


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

All right, first , keep in mind that Im a frenchguy doing its best to describe that great and fun day.

There was 3 class. Tracks (limited to 24 entries), wheels/chain ( 10-12 entries) and women 3 entries.

There was a lot of Hondas and Yamahas, I saw a few Cadet and one Husqvarna for sure.

Local dealer sells all the brand except for Toro I think.

There was only one race for the wheels/chains class, I cant tell you what win as I was prepping for the final.

The winner price of the track class was a 5000$ value Heat Pump.

For the tracks class, 

100 feets qualf

Qualfs was 8 waves of 3 blowers. The winner of each waves goes into Pool A, second pool B and the third Pool C.

100 feets semis, 

3 races of 8 blowers, top 4 of pool A goes to final, top 3 of pool B goes to final and top 2 of Pool C goes to final.

200 feets finals

1 race with 9 blowers.

There was like 18 inchs of snow with the first 2-3 inchs crunchy/ice snow.

For the quals, they tried to put similar machine together the bigger Yamaha with tHe Honda hybrid, smaller together...

I didnt have much experience driving snowblower so I had to figure what strategy should I ride.

On my qualfs, Ive try to put the auger over the crusty snow. Was I bad idea and I had a terrible start ( dig in and loose traction.) Good speed was about 50-60%. There was to much snow to go over that speed. 

Ive try different strategie during that heat. I ended by trying to push it hard and that didnt work well. I also turned off the key at the very end. Wasnt able to restart it after 3-4 pulls to finnaly underdtand that I turned it off. I finished third behind 2 x Honda 1332.

For my Pool C race, I had to finish top 2 to advance to the final. This time my strategie was to lower the auger, clean the path and let the machine do the work. 

Things went very well and I finished second a 1 inch behind the first, a 928 Honda.

We were maybe 4 Honda and 4 Yamaha in this heat.

For the Final, I wait to get a video and show you the result as Im tired and my english is bad lol. 







Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

Big toy qualfs: 







Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

Pool A semi: 







Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

Girl race: 







Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ha, the snow was blowing left into others paths...


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> ha, the snow was blowing left into others paths...




Yeah but not for the final, we had the wind in our back. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

manitouu said:


> Yeah but not for the final, we had the wind in our back.
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


which did you think was more important.......technique or machine?


----------



## manitouu (Feb 15, 2019)

I would say strategie is the most important, Ill tell you why later with a video of the final. I received one but Ill try to get a better one.

As for the machine, as you can see, from the smallest 6/24 Yamaha to the biggest Honda Hybrid gets to the final.

The little Yamaha was brand new, the guy won his first 2 round with it. 




Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

Nice!! Really looking for that final race video! Vous avez quand même eut de la neige! Ça aura juste été long avant que l’hiver commence! 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

You'll want more horsepower and I'm sure guys are staying up all night searching for more power. 

Premium gas, advance the ignition timing, shave the head a little, put some fluid in the tires, spray the tires with carb cleaner etc to make them more tacky, turn up the governor a bit. If you really want to get into it, you could try giving the cams a little more advance- not sure if the cam gears are pressed on to the cam shafts and if this can be done though. 

Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## hatesnow (Oct 12, 2019)

https://translate.google.com/translate?
sl=fr&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.tvanouvelles.ca%2F2020%2F02%2F01%2Fune-course-de-souffleuses-fait-courir-les-foules-au-bas-saint-laurent-1


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BazookaJoe said:


> You'll want more horsepower and I'm sure guys are staying up all night searching for more power.
> 
> Premium gas, advance the ignition timing, shave the head a little, put some fluid in the tires, spray the tires with carb cleaner etc to make them more tacky, turn up the governor a bit. If you really want to get into it, you could try giving the cams a little more advance- not sure if the cam gears are pressed on to the cam shafts and if this can be done though.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of fun.


it will become like NASCAR . inspectors after the race looking for illegal mods.......

people will always figure a way to screw up a good thing.


----------



## grantd (Jan 12, 2017)

manitouu said:


> Big toy qualfs:
> 
> https://youtu.be/fgJ_rkbPDeo
> 
> ...



Is there any consideration given to the width that the machine is taking or to how good of a job it actually does? The machine on the right that is in the lead appears to have left a lot of snow behind.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

grantd said:


> Is there any consideration given to the width that the machine is taking or to how good of a job it actually does? The machine on the right that is in the lead appears to have left a lot of snow behind.


I noticed that as well...ankle deep or better left behind for the guy on the right.
The guy in the middle kinda got a late start as well.
The machines seem to have close to the same capabilities after taking away the variables.





Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

grantd said:


> Is there any consideration given to the width that the machine is taking or to how good of a job it actually does? The machine on the right that is in the lead appears to have left a lot of snow behind.



It makes me wonder if he was possibly lifting the bucket somewhat....moving lighter snow, less snow....not the heavy compacted stuff at the bottom. At any rate, if he were using it correctly, I wouldn't have that machine in my garage. Speed doesn't matter if you have to go over it repeatedly. Buy it once, but buy it right. Like Mike Holmes says " do it right the first time..." 

:surprise::grin::wink2:


----------

